# Echinacea



## rtoney (Apr 20, 2011)

Anybody know if bees will hit Echinacea for plloen or nectar?


----------



## John V (Jun 7, 2010)

I've seen bumble bees on mine but never a honey bee. I've got about twenty mature plants and was a little dissapointed. Bumble bees are pollinators as well so it's not a total loss. But still...I did plant them for the honey bees. 

Later, John


----------



## Walliebee (Nov 17, 2006)

I have seen them on coneflowers, but you would need acres of them within their flight radius to have any direct impact.


----------



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2002)

They love it for pollen in my area. I have a small patch of it in my perennial garden, and it's blooming now. If you want seeds, pm an address- I still have some left from last year, and will be getting more in a month or so after the flower heads start drying.


----------



## John V (Jun 7, 2010)

I must apologize for my earlier answer. I have been noticing the honeybees working them lately. I am very pleased to see them. This is not a honeybee but I thought you may find it amusing... I know I did. 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/showmejohnspics/4731211528

Later, John


----------

